# "Please don't lower my rating"



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

What is your reaction when a pax requests to not lower his/her rating?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> What is your reaction when a pax requests to not lower his/her rating?


Never had that happen but if they dont tip they get a 1 star..no more games with the in between ratings and I wont pick anyone up below a 4.80 anymore.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Never had that happen but if they dont tip they get a 1 star..no more games with the in between ratings and I wont pick anyone up below a 4.80 anymore.


So if you do this full time you will be 1 starring about 90% of your passengers. That practice in turn will lower the ratings considerably under 4.80 for nearly all of pax you pick up. Eventually there will be nobody over 4.8. Thus, ending your career.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> So if you do this full time you will be 1 starring about 90% of your passengers. That practice in turn will lower the ratings considerably under 4.80 for nearly all of pax you pick up. Eventually there will be nobody over 4.8. Thus, ending your career.


It just makes passenger ratings meaningless in terms of figuring out how likely someone is to damage your vehicle or be a major pain in the ass.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It just makes passenger ratings meaningless in terms of figuring out how likely someone is to damage your vehicle or be a major pain in the ass.


If there were some type of pick list (like the rider has) for the reason for the low rating, and other drivers have access to it. Now we have something. Of course, there would be no selection "did not tip me".


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

basically you are forced to give a 5 star, but likely if they care that much they are on good behavior so thats fine. the app displays their ratings now so they will retaliate if you low rate them and they are conscious about it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, I take that as an apology for whatever transgression they might have done. But I pretty much tell them I give out all 5's. And it is mostly true. I have given out some lower ones, but mainly for extreme cases of paxholism.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We should be able to rate 1 to 5 stars in each of several categories, similar to how beer is rated. Pick up accuracy, drop-off accuracy, punctuality, politeness, cleanliness, Etc. Because some things don't bother me but may bother another driver and vice versa.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Never had that happen but if they dont tip they get a 1 star..no more games with the in between ratings and I wont pick anyone up below a 4.80 anymore.


Be grateful that we all don't do this. Otherwise you'd be forced to start picking up pax under 4.8 if you wanted to keep driving.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Be grateful that we all don't do this. Otherwise you'd be forced to start picking up pax under 4.8 if you wanted to keep driving.


I hope you do..everyday more and more drivers sign on and more and more riders sign up. If they are inconsiderate, someone else can take them. Ill keep spinning the wheel until a pax fits my parameters.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I give low ratings for rude behavior or bad hygiene. Tipping or not doesn't fit into the equation


----------

